# I look up to ...



## mirind4

Hoi!

Ik wil de volgende zin naar het NLs vertalen: *Ik look up to ...*
I zou deze zin zeggen in de volgende context:
Mijn broer heeft heel veel dingetjes bereikt in zijn leven, b.v.:... Ik heb respect voor mijn broer, *I look up to him! *
Wat is de juiste vertaling van deze zin? Misschien: "*Ik kijk op ..." *?

Bij voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## ThomasK

Jawel, hoor, *jij kijkt op naar hem*! (BTW: heb je niets gelijkaardigs in het Hongaars?)

Terzijde nog dit: _*opkijken tegen iets *_of _*tegen iets opzien*_ betekent dan weer dat je een taak (te) moeilijk/lastig vindt om te doen en die dus niet graag uitvoert. (_Het gras maaien?? Ik zie ertegen op! Zo'nh karwei!_)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Jawel, hoor, *jij kijkt op naar hem*! (BTW: heb je niets gelijkaardigs in het Hongaars?)
> 
> Terzijde nog dit: _*opkijken tegen iets *_of _*tegen iets opzien*_ betekent dan weer dat je een taak (te) moeilijk vindt om te doen en het dus niet graag doet. (_Het gras maaien?? Ik zie ertegen op! Zo'nh karwei!_)


Heb je dat gecontroleerd?


----------



## ThomasK

Euh, ja, net nog een keer. Heb ik mij vergist of zo?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ja, je antwoord is gedeeltelijk onjuist. 

Grote Van Dale:
_tegen iem. opkijken
ontzag voor hem voelen omdat men hem zijn meerdere acht

tegen iem. opzien
hem hoog boven zich achten, hetzij wegens rang of stand, of wegens zijn voortreffelijkheid_​


----------



## ThomasK

Is dat de ultieme referentie? ;-) ik gebruik ze door elkaar,  moet ik bekennen, of tenminste in het eerste geval...


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Ja, je antwoord is gedeeltelijk onjuist.
> 
> Grote Van Dale:
> _tegen iem. opkijken
> ontzag voor hem voelen omdat men hem zijn meerdere acht
> 
> tegen iem. opzien
> hem hoog boven zich achten, hetzij wegens rang of stand, of wegens zijn voortreffelijkheid_​





ThomasK said:


> Is dat de ultieme referentie? ;-) ik gebruik ze door elkaar,  moet ik bekennen, of tenminste in het eerste geval...


Voor mij is er een wezenlijk verschil tussen _opzien/opkijken tegen *iemand*_ en _opzien/opkijken tegen *iets*_.


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen akkoord, hoor, ik bedoelde alleen dat ik in beide gevallen de keuze heb wat het werkwoord betreft. Ik bedoelde niet dat ik de betekenis dezelfde vind.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Euh, ja, net nog een keer. Heb ik mij vergist of zo?



Opzien tegen iets: OK.

Opkijken tegen iets??? Ik ben niet zeker (gebruik dat waarschijnlijk terecht niet)

Opkijken naar iemand: OK

Opkijken tegen iemand: gebruik ik niet. Misschien onterecht...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Tenzij anders aangegeven kunnen we ervan uitgaan dat een vraag op dit forum over het algemeen Nederlands gaat, of in ieder geval óók over het algemeen Nederlands, in het bijzonder wanneer het een vraag is van iemand die Nederlands als vreemde taal leert. Als ik Hongaars leerde, en ik vroeg op het Hongaarse forum hoe je iets in goed Hongaars zegt, zou ik een antwoord over algemeen gangbaar Hongaars verwachten. Als ik wilde weten hoe je iets in het typische taalgebruik van pakweg Zevenburgen zegt, zou ik dat expliciet vermelden.

Welnu, Mirind4 heeft niet gevraagd hoe je _look up to sb._ in jullie eigen regionale variant van het Nederlands zegt, dus jullie antwoord is in het beste geval irrelevant en weinig behulpzaam en in het slechtste geval misleidend en onjuist. In algemeen Nederlands is _tegen_ het normale voorzetsel in deze woordverbinding.

ThomasK, je zegt dat het gecontroleerd hebt, tweemaal zelfs, maar dat blijkt niet uit je antwoord. Heb je een bron voor het voorzetsel _naar_?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Is dat de ultieme referentie? ;-)


Gaan we een nu plotseling badinerend doen over woordenboeken? Natuurlijk is de Van Dale niet alleenzaligmakend, maar het is wel een belangrijke bron.



ThomasK said:


> Ik gebruik ze door elkaar,  moet ik bekennen, of tenminste in het eerste geval...


O ja, waarom geef je in je antwoord aan Mirind4 dan alleen een van beide mogelijkheden, en uitgerekend die variant die ongewoon is in het algemeen Nederlands?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Tenzij anders aangegeven kunnen we ervan uitgaan dat een vraag op dit forum over het algemeen Nederlands gaat, of in ieder geval óók over het algemeen Nederlands, in het bijzonder wanneer het een vraag is van iemand die Nederlands als vreemde taal leert. Als ik Hongaars leerde, en ik vroeg op het Hongaarse forum hoe je iets in goed Hongaars zegt, zou ik een antwoord over algemeen gangbaar Hongaars verwachten. Als ik wilde weten hoe je iets in het typische taalgebruik van pakweg Zevenburgen zegt, zou ik dat expliciet vermelden.
> 
> Welnu, Mirind4 heeft niet gevraagd hoe je _look up to sb._ in jullie eigen regionale variant van het Nederlands zegt, dus jullie antwoord is in het beste geval irrelevant en weinig behulpzaam en in het slechtste geval misleidend en onjuist. In algemeen Nederlands is _tegen_ het normale voorzetsel in deze woordverbinding.
> 
> ThomasK, je zegt dat het gecontroleerd hebt, tweemaal zelfs, maar dat blijkt niet uit je antwoord. Heb je een bron voor het voorzetsel _naar_?


Oeioeioei

Zeg me liever eens wat in mijn post waarop je zo oorlogszuchtig maar mij misinterpreterend  reageert, geen algemeen Nederlands is. Ik heb nergens geclaimd dat mijn uitleg dialectisch bedoeld was.

Opzien tegen iets: OK. En met OK bedoel ik Algemeen Nederlands.

Opkijken tegen iets??? Ik ben niet zeker (gebruik dat waarschijnlijk terecht niet). Dus stel ik de vraag of dit soms Algemeen Nederlands is? Daar zei u nog niets over.

Opkijken naar iemand: OK.  En met OK bedoel ik Algemeen Nederlands.

Welnu, Mirind4 heeft gevraagd hoe je _look up to  zegt.
Die vraag is meteen correct beantwoord. Opkijken naar. Hij kijkt op naar zijn broer. _

In algemeen Nederlands is _tegen_  NIET het normale voorzetsel in de context en de bedoeling van deze woordverbinding.



Opkijken tegen iemand: gebruik ik niet. Ik ben toch niet verplicht dat te gebruiken omdat het algemeen Nederlands is...
Als iemand me ontzag inboezemt dan zal ik zeggen dat hij/zij me ontzag inboezemt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> In algemeen Nederlands is _tegen_ NIET het normale voorzetsel in de context en de bedoeling van deze woordverbinding.


O nee? Volgens welke bron niet? Heb je het opgezocht?



> Opkijken tegen iemand: gebruik ik niet.


Best mogelijk, maar het gaat helemaal niet over jouw persoonlijke taalgebruik.


----------



## eno2

> Hans M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> O nee? Volgens welke bron niet? Heb je het opgezocht?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jij hebt het zeker niet opgezocht, want je begint zomaar over een andere betekenis: ontzag  hebben voor, in plaats van het gevraagde bewonderen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best mogelijk, maar het gaat helemaal niet over jouw persoonlijke taalgebruik.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er bestaat nog altijd zoiets als frequentie van gebruik. Ik mag toch opmerken dat ik "opkijken tegen iemand" nooit gebruik. Dat zou er kunnen op wijzen dat die frequentie in het algemeen ook laag ligt.
> 
> Aangezien de vraagstelling gaat over bewonderend opkijken naar: Wat komt jouw  "opkijken tegen iemand" hier eigenlijk doen, dat "ontzag hebben " betekent?
> Ik herhaal: In algemeen Nederlands is opkijken _tegen_ NIET het normale voorzetsel in de betekenis van bewonderen, wel opkijken naar.
Click to expand...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Jij hebt het zeker niet opgezocht, want je begint zomaar over een andere betekenis: ontzag hebben voor, in plaats van het gevraagde bewonderen.



_Tegen iemand opkijken_ betekent volgens Van Dale dat je ontzag voor iemand hebt omdat je die persoon als je meerdere acht. Vervolgens kan je zo'n persoon ook gaan bewonderen, maar dat ligt niet in de betekenis van _tegen iemand opkijken_ besloten.

Het interessante nu is dat de papieren Van Dale _naar iemand opkijken_ niet geeft als variant van _tegen iemand opkijken_, maar de gratis Van Dale op internet wel. Zie Gratis woordenboek.

Voor mij is _tegen iemand opkijken_ de vertrouwde variant, maar ik zal vast ook wel 'ns _naar iemand opkijken_ gebruikt hebben. Ik heb er in elk geval geen problemen mee.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Het gaat me helemaal niet om het mogelijke kleine betekenisverschil tussen _opkijken_ en _opzien tegen iemand_. Dat zijn goeddeels synoniemen. Sommige taalgebruikers zien er betekenisnuances in, andere niet. In de Grote Van Dale staan weliswaar twee licht verschillende omschrijvingen, maar ze hadden net zo goed met een verwijzing van de ene naar de andere verbinding kunnen volstaan. Andere verklarende woordenboeken en vertaalwoordenboeken maken geen consequent onderscheid. Het is één semantisch veld met als basisbetekenis: iemand als het ware op een voetstuk plaatsen. In de praktijk worden de twee uitdrukkingen door elkaar heen gebruikt.

Waar ik het al de hele tijd over heb, is het bijbehorende voorzetsel. In het algemeen Nederlands is – nogmaals – _tegen_ in beide gevallen de normale keuze. _Naar_ is misschien niet uitgesloten, maar is veel minder gebruikelijk. Het is vooral in bepaalde regionale varianten gangbaar. Dus op de vraag van iemand die Nederlands als tweede taal leert, is het voor de hand liggende antwoord: to look up to somebody = _tegen iemand opkijken/opzien_.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> In algemeen Nederlands is _tegen_ NIET het normale voorzetsel in de context en de bedoeling van deze woordverbinding.


Ik hoor het al, je hebt het niet opgezocht.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Ik hoor het al, je hebt het niet opgezocht.


Ik denk dat je aan mij een lastige klant gaat krijgen als je dit type opmerkingen blijft maken. Waar haal jij je authoriteit vandaan? Het is niet omdat er ergens een boekje zegt dat het "opkijken tegen" moet zijn dat dit ook een absolute waarheid is.

Zoals bibibiben al heeft aangehaald, geeft van Dale online "opkijken naar" als eerste mogelijkheid en als alternatieve mogelijkheid "opkijken tegen".

Kijk ook eens hier in ons huiswoordenboek.

Dus, wie heeft er hier nu niet deugdelijk "opgezocht"?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Ik denk dat je aan mij een lastige klant gaat krijgen als je dit type opmerkingen blijft maken. Waar haal jij je authoriteit vandaan?


Sorry, maar wie in deze discussie komt beweren dat _tegen_ niet het gewone voorzetsel is, heeft klaarblijkelijk zijn huiswerk niet gemaakt.



> Het is niet omdat er ergens een boekje zegt dat het "opkijken tegen" moet zijn dat dit ook een absolute waarheid is.


"Ergens een boekje?" Serieus? _Alle_ Nederlandse woordenboeken en taalhandboeken die ik heb ingekeken, en dat zijn er aardig wat, vermelden _tegen_. Een aantal vermeldt daarnaast ook _naar_ in de letterlijke betekenis (bv. _hij nam zijn bril af en keek op naar de man die voor hem stond_) en enkele geven zowel _tegen_ als _naar_ in de figuurlijke betekenis.



> Zoals bibibiben al heeft aangehaald, geeft van Dale online "opkijken naar" als eerste mogelijkheid en als alternatieve mogelijkheid "opkijken tegen".


In het hele Van Dale-fonds is dit voor zover ik heb kunnen controleren een uitzondering. Geen idee waarom. Al hun handwoordenboeken, inclusief dat gratis online woordenboek, zijn immers op hetzelfde basisbestand gebaseerd.



> Kijk ook eens hier in ons huiswoordenboek.


Ja, en kijk in dezelfde woordenlijst ook hier: _tegen iemand opkijken_.



> Dus, wie heeft er hier nu niet deugdelijk "opgezocht"?


Alsjeblieft zeg.


----------



## bibibiben

Het probleem met _naar iemand opkijken_ is inderdaad dat het dubbelzinnig is. Met _tegen iemand opkijken_ heb je in één keer duidelijkheid.

Het WNT, meer dan eens informatiever dan Van Dale, noteert dat voorzetsel _tegen_ graag de combinatie aangaat met bijwoord _op_ (dat dan soms aan het werkwoord wordt gehecht) om een al dan niet figuurlijke beweging langs iets omhoog aan te duiden. _Op _wordt dan gezien als een versterkend element bij _tegen_. _Naar_ en _op_ kennen een dergelijk hechte band niet. Een klassieke versterker bij _naar _is _toe_.


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK Ja, inderdaad, we hebben gelijkaardigs wel in het Hongaars!
Bedankt voor al de reacties, jullie zijn super!


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Ik hoor het al, je hebt het niet opgezocht.





> Online Van Dale: naar(of: tegen) iem. opkijken respect, ontzag hebben voor



En dat is dat.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> "Online Van Dale: naar(of: tegen) iem. opkijken respect, ontzag hebben voor"
> En dat is dat.



In post 15 en 19 wordt al gewezen op die vermelding in de onlineversie van Van Dale. In de papieren versies van Van Dale wordt geen melding gemaakt van _naar, _alleen van _tegen._ Deze bewering blijft hoe dan ook onjuist:

"In algemeen Nederlands is _tegen_ NIET het normale voorzetsel in de context en de bedoeling van deze woordverbinding."


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> . In de* papieren versies *van Van Dale wordt geen melding gemaakt van _naar, _alleen van _tegen._


 Tja, volgens VD online mag het wel. Verwarrend  voor wie geen papieren VD bezit. Misschien mag het ook in de betalende dikke online VD?


> Deze bewering blijft hoe dan ook onjuist:"In algemeen Nederlands is _tegen_ NIET het normale voorzetsel in de context en de bedoeling van deze woordverbinding.



In Belgisch Nederlands is het algemeen, opkijken naar iemand.  Opkijken tegen is blijkbaar ingepalmd door de betekenis "iets tegen je zin doen". Uit deze discussie haal ik dat het in Nederland anders zit.


> Synoniemen.net:
> *bewonderen* (ww) :
> aanbidden, adoreren, dwepen met, hoogschatten, ontzag hebben, *opkijken naar*, opkijken tegen, *opzien naar*, respecteren, verafgoden, vereren, vergoddelijken, waarderen, weglopen met



a.u.b.

Me dunkt dat we hier over een dun lijntje lopen over de frequentie van gebruik opkijken naar of tegen...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik weet niet precies wat je met het citaat van synoniemen.net wilt illustreren. Wat ik wel weet: synoniemen.net harkt van alles bijeen, uit betrouwbare bron en minder betrouwbare bron. De site is niet bepaald te beschouwen als een taalautoriteit. _Opkijken tegen_ is bijvoorbeeld niet gelijk te stellen aan _bewonderen_. Wat ik eerder schreef:

_"Tegen iemand opkijken_ betekent volgens Van Dale dat je ontzag voor iemand hebt omdat je die persoon als je meerdere acht. Vervolgens kan je zo'n persoon ook gaan bewonderen, maar dat ligt niet in de betekenis van _tegen iemand opkijken_ besloten."

Verder schreef ik:

"Het probleem met _naar iemand opkijken_ is inderdaad dat het dubbelzinnig is. Met _tegen iemand opkijken_ heb je in één keer duidelijkheid.

Het WNT, meer dan eens informatiever dan Van Dale, noteert dat voorzetsel _tegen_ graag de combinatie aangaat met bijwoord _op_ (dat dan soms aan het werkwoord wordt gehecht) om een al dan niet figuurlijke beweging langs iets omhoog aan te duiden. _Op _wordt dan gezien als een versterkend element bij _tegen_. _Naar_ en _op_ kennen een dergelijk hechte band niet. Een klassieke versterker bij _naar _is _toe_."

Tot slot:

_Tegen iets opzien_ wordt in Nederland gebruikt voor _iets niet graag willen doen_. Voor die betekenis wordt in Nederland nooit _tegen iets opkijken_ gebruikt. Ik heb nu even niet Van Dale bij de hand, maar het lijkt me bijzonder onwaarschijnlijk dat dit woordenboek (of welk ander woordenboek ook) aan _tegen iets opkijken_ ook de betekenis van _tegen iets opzien_ geeft.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Ik heb nu even niet Van Dale bij de hand, maar het lijkt me bijzonder onwaarschijnlijk dat dit woordenboek (of welk ander woordenboek ook) aan _tegen iets opkijken_ ook de betekenis van _tegen iets opzien_ geeft.


Ik heb hem wel bij de hand (althans, mijn niet-zo-recente uitgave) en toch wel:





> _tegen iets opkijken_, ertegen opzien


 zonder vermelding "gew." of "België".

Nu, voor wat het waard is: intuïtief gebruik ik het ook zoals eno. "Opkijken naar iemand" = "ontzag hebben voor iemand" of "iemand bewonderen". "Opkijken tegen iets" = "ertegen opzien".

EDIT: voor de lol ben ik ook eens gaan kijken naar de van Dale Nederlands-Spaans; daar staat :


> Tegen een tentamen opkijken _preocuparse por un examen_


EDIT2: en voor nog meer lol, ben ik ook eens gaan kijken in de van Dale Nederlands-Frans en daar staat:


> ~ *tegen* iets _appréhender qc._


waar* ~* staat voor "opkijken".

NB. In tegenstelling tot mijn verklarend woordenboek van van Dale, zijn mijn vertaalwoordenboeken wel recent.


----------



## ThomasK

Just btw: ik vind het persoonlijk interessant om verschillende meningen te vergelijken, en niet te snel met normen te komen aandraven. Ik zie in onzetaal.nl trouwens vaak dat er een opening gelaten wordt op basis van vergelijking van verschillende woordenboeken. Ik vind normen in deze ook belangrijk, maar soms zijn er zaken in beweging, en dan kunnen we een normatief oordeel uitstellen en een en ander zonder vooroordelen observeren... (Ik schrijf dit n.a.v. de verhitte discussies gisteren en zo).


----------



## bibibiben

Oké, ik zie het. Van Dale maakt onderscheid tussen _tegen iemand opkijken_ en _tegen iets opkijken_.

Tegen iemand opkijken: ontzag voor hem voelen omdat men hem zijn meerdere acht.
Tegen iets opkijken: ertegen opzien, het te moeilijk, te zwaar, te vervelend voor zich achten.

Verder vermeldt Van Dale dat _opkijken_ zonder voorzetselvoorwerp de betekenis _naar omhoog kijken _heeft. Een eventuele bijwoordelijke bepaling erbij wordt door _naar _ingeleid: Hij keek op naar het balkon.

Dus:

– Omdat het in de kwestie van mirind4 om een persoon ging, is _tegen *iemand* opkijken_ inderdaad de juiste vertaling voor _to look up to *someone*_.
– _Tegen *iets *opkijken_ kan inderdaad een vervanger zijn van _tegen iets opzien_. Kennelijk heb ik een persoonlijke voorkeur voor _tegen iets opzien_. Als ik het zinnetje "keek tegen * op" google, zie ik bij de treffers een overweldigende voorkeur om op de plaats van het sterretje een persoon te zetten, geen ding. Ik sta dus niet helemaal alleen in mijn voorkeur.


----------



## eno2

Synoniemen.net geeft geen woorden-uitdrukkingen die geen algemeen Nederlands zijn. Denk ik. Wel  een ongelooflijke hoop algemeen Nederlandse varianten voor een betekenis. 

Voor de rest zal dit opkijken naar iemand een geval zijn van 7 miljoen Vlamingen tegen hoeveel miljoen Nederlanders? 

Maar jij zei toch zelf, Bibibiben, dat ik de Nederlanders niet als absoluut normgevend moest beschouwen? (iets wat ik heel mijn leven wel gedaan heb).


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Synoniemen.net geeft geen woorden-uitdrukkingen die geen algemeen Nederlands zijn. Denk ik. Wel  een ongelooflijke hoop algemeen Nederlandse varianten voor een betekenis.



In een andere draad zei ik al eens dat synoniemen.net er een sport van maakt om zo veel mogelijk woorden op een hoop te vegen zonder dat het hier gaat om synoniemen. Een kritischere houding van die lui zou welkom zijn.



eno2 said:


> Voor de rest zal dit opkijken naar iemand een geval zijn van 7 miljoen Vlamingen tegen hoeveel miljoen Nederlanders?
> 
> Maar jij zei toch zelf, Bibibiben, dat ik de Nederlanders niet als absoluut normgevend moest beschouwen? (iets wat ik heel mijn leven wel gedaan heb).



Huh? Ik heb hier anders in het geheel geen Vlaanderen-Nederlandkwestie van gemaakt (want: strontsaai). Ik heb alleen Van Dale erbij gepakt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> In een andere draad zei ik al eens dat synoniemen.net er een sport van maakt om zo veel mogelijk woorden op een hoop te vegen zonder dat het hier gaat om synoniemen. Een kritischere houding van die lui zou welkom zijn.



Het is kennelijk een eenmansproject. In het colofon van de site staat:

_Synoniemen.net is het werk van Arjen van Kol, sinds juli 2007 handelend als de eenmanszaak in1woord, tot eind 2015 in Nederland, KvK-nummer 27302901, per 2016 in Polen, NIP 5272748933._

_Alle synoniemen op deze site zijn afkomstig van eigen garing. Een deel van de synoniemen stamt uit oude synoniemen- en andere woordenboeken die inmiddels rechtenvrij zijn. Een ander deel is, deels via automatische processen, deels met tijdrovend handwerk bijeengegaard en vervolgens grotendeels handmatig geredigeerd._​


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> In een andere draad zei ik al eens dat synoniemen.net er een sport van maakt om zo veel mogelijk woorden op een hoop te vegen zonder dat het hier gaat om synoniemen. Een kritischere houding van die lui zou welkom zijn.


Ze werken daar met netwerken van verwante begrippen, indrukwekkend getrapte betekenisvelden.  Belgisch Nederlands is daar weinig of niet te vinden dacht ik.



> Huh? Ik heb* hier *anders in het geheel geen Vlaams-Nederlandse kwestie van gemaakt (want: strontsaai). Ik heb alleen Van Dale erbij gepakt.



Zei ik dat?
Feit is dat ik mijn levenslange en absolute aanvaarding van de normzetting van het Nederlands door Nederlanders gemilderd heb na een discussie *ELDERS* met jou over de V-N normatieve kwestie. Ik vind nu dat we jullie niet over de hele lijn dienen na te papegaaien en dat de Nederlanders ons algemeen Belgisch Nederlands beter incorporeren. Ook beïnvloed  door de vergelijkbare handelwijze van de Spaanssprekenden.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Zei ik dat?



Leg dan even uit wat je hiermee bedoelt:



eno2 said:


> Maar jij zei toch zelf, Bibibiben, dat ik de Nederlanders niet als absoluut normgevend moest beschouwen? (iets wat ik heel mijn leven wel gedaan heb).



Vanwaar deze opmerking? Het lijkt er verdraaid veel op dat je me wilt voorhouden dat ik me in deze draad niet houd aan een eerder gedane uitspraak. Maar misschien bedoelde je iets heel anders te zeggen?



eno2 said:


> Feit is dat ik mijn levenslange en absolute aanvaarding van de normzetting van het Nederlands door Nederlanders gemilderd heb na een discussie *ELDERS* met jou over de V-N normatieve kwestie.



Ja, en? Heeft het te maken met iets wat ik in deze draad heb gezegd?



eno2 said:


> Ik vind nu dat we jullie niet over de hele lijn dienen na te papegaaien en dat de Nederlanders ons algemeen Belgisch Nederlands beter incorporeren.



Al het Nederlands-Nederlands dat niet past in het Belgisch-Nederlands, moet er vooral buiten blijven. En vice versa. Nederlanders moet je dus ook niet dwingen om Belgisch-Nederlands te gaan incorporeren in hun taalgebruik. Zo werkt taal niet.

Van Dale is trouwens al goed bezig met de aanduidingen NN en BN in het woordenboek. De Nederlandse Taalunie splitst de adviezen ook geregeld op naar taalgebied. Prima. Ik ben er een groot voorstander van.

Niet dat je nu de algemene standaard uit het raam moet gooien. In het gros van alle taalkwesties is overeenstemming te bereiken. Een drieledig systeem van AN, NN en BN stuit bij mij op geen enkel bezwaar.

Maar... wat heeft deze materie met het onderwerp in deze draad te maken?


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Maar... wat heeft deze materie met het onderwerp in deze draad te maken?



Alles.
Uit wat ik hier las concludeer ik dat opkijken naar BN is en opkijken tegen NN, beide met dezelfde betekenis.

Ik ben het weeral ongeveer wel eens met je commentaar. Alleen bedoelde ik  met "incorporeren" eigenlijk precies dat: vermelden, en dus erkennen als geldig taalgebruik. Incorporeren was een ongelukkige woordkeuze. Overigens zit het Algemeen Nederlands van de Vlaming vol van voor hem exogeen NN. Van de omgekeerde inspanning blijven jullie bij geboorterecht bespaard.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Alles.
> Uit wat ik hier las concludeer ik dat opkijken naar BN is en opkijken tegen NN, beide met dezelfde betekenis.



Peterdg heeft aardig wat naar voren gebracht, maar heeft zich niet over dit specifieke punt uitgelaten. Hans M. heeft vooralsnog alleen de kwalificatie 'bepaalde regioniale varianten' in de mond genomen, waarbij ik er van uitga dat daarmee niet het Belgisch-Nederlands in het algemeen bedoeld wordt. Taalautoriteiten als Van Dale en De Nederlandse Taalunie reppen ook niet van 'BN' of 'NN'.

Uit eerdere reacties van mij blijkt al dat ikzelf het onderwerp in deze draad nooit als een BN-NN-kwestie heb gezien. Neem bijvoorbeeld deze uitspraak van mij:

"Voor mij is _tegen iemand opkijken_ de vertrouwde variant, maar ik zal vast ook wel 'ns _naar iemand opkijken_ gebruikt hebben. Ik heb er in elk geval geen problemen mee."

Uit een andere post blijkt om welke reden ik _naar iemand opkijken_ toch niet verkies boven _tegen iemand opkijken_:

"Het probleem met _naar iemand opkijken_ is inderdaad dat het dubbelzinnig is. Met _tegen iemand opkijken_ heb je in één keer duidelijkheid."

En zo zijn er wel meer opmerkingen van mij in deze draad die erop wijzen dat ik door een AN-bril naar de zaak kijk.

Niet dat ik nu al ferm wil verkondigen dat het hier absoluut geen BN-NN-kwestie kán betreffen, maar het tegendeel verkondigen kan evenmin. Op basis van een steekproef bestaande uit vier Vlamingen die niet met één mond spreken en een Nederlander zijn al te boude uitspraken gewoonweg nog niet mogelijk.



eno2 said:


> Overigens zit het Algemeen Nederlands van de Vlaming vol van voor hem exogeen NN. Van de omgekeerde inspanning blijven jullie bij geboorterecht bespaard.



Het is niet abnormaal dat Nederlandse taalgebruikers geen Belgisch-Nederlandse uitdrukkingen of zinswendingen opnemen waarmee ze nauwelijks in aanraking komen, het is juist abnormaal dat (alle?) Vlamingen zo veel moeite doen om het typische Nederlands-Nederlands in huis te halen. Als iets wezensvreemd is, blijf er gerust verre van! Werken aan een algemene standaard is mooi, maar op geforceerde wijze karakteristieke verschillen wegmoffelen heeft een averechts effect. Nogmaals, ikzelf kan prima leven met een drieledig systeem van AN, BN en NN. Gelukkig kunnen de laatste decennia de taalautoriteiten dat ook in toenemende mate.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Het is kennelijk een eenmansproject. In het colofon van de site staat:
> 
> _Synoniemen.net is het werk van Arjen van Kol, sinds juli 2007 handelend als de eenmanszaak in1woord, tot eind 2015 in Nederland, KvK-nummer 27302901, per 2016 in Polen, NIP 5272748933._
> 
> _Alle synoniemen op deze site zijn afkomstig van eigen garing. Een deel van de synoniemen stamt uit oude synoniemen- en andere woordenboeken die inmiddels rechtenvrij zijn. Een ander deel is, deels via automatische processen, deels met tijdrovend handwerk bijeengegaard en vervolgens grotendeels handmatig geredigeerd._​



Dank voor deze aanvullende informatie.

Al heb ik er wel bewondering voor dat iemand in z'n eentje deze kar trekt, een hoge kwaliteit is helaas niet gegarandeerd.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Al heb ik er wel bewondering voor dat iemand in z'n eentje deze kar trekt, een hoge kwaliteit is helaas niet gegarandeerd.


Ja, inderdaad. Het is een beetje zoals met de Wikipedia. Het zijn fantastische hobbyprojecten van gedreven internetters waar je je voordeel mee kunt doen als je ze maar op de juiste manier gebruikt, dat wil zeggen als je rekening houdt met de beperkingen ervan. Bij Synoniemen.net kun je terecht voor synoniemen, meer niet. Voor betrouwbare informatie over bijvoorbeeld het juiste gebruik, de gangbaarheid, de regionale spreiding en het register of stijlniveau van een woord of uitdrukking moet je andere bronnen raadplegen.


----------

